# good Exhaust for my Jetta 2.5



## ronr262 (Apr 4, 2009)

What is the best sounding Exhaust for the 2.5 ?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

'Best' is hard to answer, depends on what you want. Search around on youtube for 2.5L vw exhausts and find the sound you want and get that. Or search around on the forums there are lots of posts about exhausts already.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

Youtube is definitely your friend here. There are both fans and haters for just about every exhaust offered for the 2.5, you just have to find something you like. Good luck!


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

If you go to your dealer, the VW Sport exhaust for your Jetta is on sale for like $219. Not as loud as other exhausts out there, may give you like 2 less hp than others, but if you are a fan of OEM, you cant beat it for the price.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Stg3G60 said:


> If you go to your dealer, the VW Sport exhaust for your Jetta is on sale for like $219. Not as loud as other exhausts out there, may give you like 2 less hp than others, but if you are a fan of OEM, you cant beat it for the price.


Every dealer I contacted was out of these. 

My personal favorite is the awe cat back.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i just installed a cat back VW votex from the dealer for the jetta this morning. fit good, sounded deep but not loud! nice, pretty, and clean setup. for NA and minor mods its great...

for turbo, i'd go C2 3'', AWE's 2.5 or TT's single muffler 2.5''- all loud but quiality!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the basics are simple:

NA: stay at 2.5"

FI: go to 3.0"


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i just installed a cat back VW votex from the dealer for the jetta this morning. fit good, sounded deep but not loud! nice, pretty, and clean setup. for NA and minor mods its great...
> 
> for turbo, i'd go C2 3'', AWE's 2.5 or TT's single muffler 2.5''- all loud but quiality!


Do you think that votex exhaust will fit on a 2.5 golf? its gotta be close right?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no where near the same design.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

AWE/Neusped Catbacks





*AWE*





*Neuspeed*


Random clips but these cat backs are my two personal favorites.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:heart:AWE:heart:


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Awe ftw.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Stg3G60 said:


> If you go to your dealer, the VW Sport exhaust for your Jetta is on sale for like $219. Not as loud as other exhausts out there, may give you like 2 less hp than others, but if you are a fan of OEM, you cant beat it for the price.


yeah I grabbed mine from VW back in Decemeber and they were moving!! but I only paid $150 for mine.. 
For the price I have absolutley no comnplaints.. it was for the GF's car and she does not like loud.. but she is very happy with it!! 
sounds not bad..


----------

